#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [小說] [轉] 老狼碑

## wingwolf

來源： http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/131825877.html?si=1


      老狼是一只聰明的母狼，在臣牛山上同獵人們周旋了十余年，愣是毫發未損。獵人把所有的本事都使出來了，跟蹤、圍堵、設陷阱、下藥餌、打伏擊、放獵犬，然而這一切都對老狼不起作用。

    獵人們十分惱火，認爲丟了面子，堂堂獵手竟然對付不了一只老狼。獵人們發誓，一定要活捉這只老狼，研究研究這只老狼和別的狼有什麽不一樣的地方。

    一天，獵人偶然捉到了一只狼崽子，有人認定這是老狼的崽子，大家心中暗喜，決定用這只狼崽引老狼上鈎。有人認爲，這個辦法未必有效，因爲老狼十分狡猾，它面對很多高級圈套都沒有上當，用狼崽引它上鈎，它肯定能識破。不過，在沒有其它好辦法的情況下，大家還是決定試一下。於是獵人們把狼崽放在一個鐵籠子中，把籠子放在一處顯眼的地方，獵人在不遠處潛伏起來，然後靜靜地觀察動靜。狼崽在籠子中不停地叫喚，並使勁用爪子抓鐵絲，試圖逃走，但一點用也沒有。

    夜深了，老狼出現了。獵人們一陣驚喜，端起手中的槍。可老狼站在很遠處，好像是在觀察著鐵籠中的狼崽，並不靠近鐵籠子。老狼似乎已經識破了獵人設下的圈套，它在尋找救出狼崽的辦法。籠中的狼崽看見了遠處的老狼，大聲地叫著，向老狼求救，老狼終於按捺不住了，它不顧一切地沖向籠子，鋒利的爪子拼命地撕扯鐵籠子，鐵籠子終被撕破一個洞口，狼崽飛身逃了出去。老狼轉身想逃，突然被獵人設下的鐵夾子夾住了後腿。它大聲叫著拼命掙紮，只聽“咔嚓”一聲，老狼的腿斷了，它猛地一掙，把斷腿從鐵夾子中拉了出來，它成爲一條瘸腿狼。有人喊了一聲：別開槍，活捉它。

    於是衆人緊緊追趕跑得不快的老狼，只見老狼向一處斷崖方向奔去，獵人們心想，斷崖方向是死路一條，這老狼真是糊塗了，看來活捉老狼不成問題了。

    老狼跑到斷崖邊站住了。獵人形成了一個扇形包圍圈步步緊逼。老狼忽然轉過身來面向衆人，雙方距離越來越近。忽然有人說：瞧，老狼是個瞎子。人們定睛一瞧，都驚呆了。只見老狼兩眼深陷，眼珠布滿白色的東西。天哪！衆人唏噓不已。有人說，我們千方百計追殺的老狼原來如此這般……人們正竊竊私語，忽然發現老狼猛然轉身，縱身跳下懸崖，看來它早就做好了準備，它自殺了。獵人們全都目瞪口呆。

    後來，獵人們就在老狼跳下去的山崖旁立了一塊石碑，刻上“老狼碑”三個大字。老人們常向後輩們講起這只聰明、仁義、甯死不屈的老狼的故事。後來，這個地方再無人獵狼。

===============================================

又是一個母狼爲救孩子不惜與獵人對峙最後犧牲的故事
同樣，一如既往的感人……

----------

